# Replacement of Nose/Jockey wheel



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Caravan Abbey Adventura 2004.

Require to change the nose wheel to a Pneumatic type for this solid tyre.
Electric mover finds great difficulty. But the Axles are different dimensions.. Have to repleace the whole assembly.
Advice as to difficulty of the task. and "Fitting" problems if any.
Many thanks


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Rep[lacement of Nose/Jockey wheel*



GraNJud said:


> Caravan Abbey Adventura 2004.
> 
> Require to change the nose wheel to a Pneumatic type for this solid tyre.
> Electric mover finds great difficulty. But the Axles are different dimensions.. Have to repleace the whole assembly.
> ...


What do you mean the axles are different? If you want to replace it you need to replace the whole wheel winding assembly.


----------

